# dogs nose is turning pink



## sunnilove (May 4, 2010)

i just started noticing my dogs nose is turning pink shes about 1 ish now and she is a pom shihzu poodle, she hasnt been rough housing or scratching there , but its turning pink from the top (head area) to the bottom,

any ideas? idont think its "snow nose" as theres no snow here yet ...


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Snow nose has nothing to do with the presence of actual snow, it has to do with there being less sunlight during the winter months. It's also called 'winter nose'. =)

Loss of nose pigment is sometimes also related to Thyroid issues or allergies, but if she doesn't have any symptoms of those things besides her nose color I wouldn't automatically worry about them.


----------



## action13 (Nov 4, 2010)

My dog's nose as also been turning pink. He is also about 1. I noticed it around the time we switched his food bowl to stainless steel instead of clay. A friend mentioned to me that stainless steel can sometimes take the black off a dog's nose... we switched back to clay... but haven't seen any change yet. Not sure if that was an urban myth or not! It could also be "winter nose"... he seems fine otherwise.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

My girl's has been turning pink too, she is 9 months old and it started turning a couple months ago when I came out to Colorado from San Diego.

Used to be totally black, 
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._738888803943_19228523_42681540_1823616_n.jpg

and now is about half pink. Being a white dog, I'm not sure if it'll ever go back to black. We shall see.
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._786214817233_19228523_44330914_1575432_n.jpg


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

happened to my dog I had years ago and he had a pink nose his whole life. Vet said it was from plastic bowls


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

This happened to Maggie last year. I thought it was Snow Nose too but the pigment never came back.. she just has a brown/red nose now.


----------



## devlee (Apr 12, 2009)

My youngest shih tzu's nose is also lightened significantly in the past year - he's 2.5 yrs old. The vet said that sometimes an autoimmune condition can cause it to happen but as he has no other symptoms it could be "just one of those things". He's a licker and his nose and the area around it is always moist so I wonder if that has anything to do with it?


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Feb 19, 2010)

Cowboy's nose went from pink to black.







[br]
to[br]







[br]
to [br]








[br]
if you looks on the inside of his nose, you can just barely see two pink spots remaining!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Cowgirl Kristen That kind of nose color change is normal for all puppies, almost all puppies are born with pink noses that turn black, the only issue is that with merled dogs their noses sometimes never compleatly turn black and small patches of pink can remain. This is compleatly unrelated to "Winter nose"


----------

